
Blockchain for Near-Planetary, Interplanetary and Metaplanetary Space Domains [pdf] - lhtr
https://github.com/prototypo/blockchains-in-space/blob/master/Journal%20of%20Aerospace%20Information%20Systems/Blockchain%20Properties%20for%20Near-Planetary%2C%20Interplanetary%20and%20Metaplanetary%20Space%20Domains/Blockchain%20Properties%20for%20Near-Planetary%2C%20Interplanetary%20and%20Metaplanetary%20Space%20Domains.pdf
======
grizzles
Id settle for a blockchain that worked on earth with reasonable throughput.

